
The iOS 6 disaster: Apple bit off way more than it could chew - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/136571-the-ios-6-disaster-apple-bit-off-way-more-than-it-could-chew
======
nicholassmith
Let us ignore Maps, as we've all had a pleasant and merry chat about it and
focus on the rest.

Siri/iMessage/iTunes Store Connection Issues are pretty easy to understand
(although annoying), they use Apple's backend server infrastructure which is
getting _swamped_ by iOS6 downloads, iPhone 5 registrations, iCloud backup
creation/restores etc. This doesn't give Apple a free pass, core services
shouldn't be getting impacted in this manner, but saying iOS6 is a mess
because they've had high load is a terrible thing. That's like saying "My
mobile phone provider is a disaster because on New Years Eve it takes ages to
send a text", which is annoying and they should prepare for but it's a thing
and it's not a disaster.

I've been pleasantly surprised with how stable iOS6 has been, it's had no
flaws and no rough edges aside from Maps. The march of cloud based services
pushes on, and we'll often find services like iMessage will have issues.

------
headShrinker
Sounds like the only real problem stated is... maps. Every other service is
working fine. I have personally tested the system; iMessage, and even Maps (in
NYC). It all works great (even maps [in NYC]). So other than Maps this seems
like hyperbole of BS.

~~~
PetrolMan
This article is definitely overblown but I will say this is the first time in
recent memory where I can remember there being this much frustration with a
mainstream Apple product. Many friends have either avoided upgrading to iOS6
or have been relatively unhappy with the upgrade. This is a problem of
expectations more than anything but expectations are high because every Apple
product launch in the last few years (that I can remember) has been smooth as
silk.

~~~
headShrinker
REALLY?! Did you forget about the Antenna-Gate? The problem that disappeared
as fast as it appeared. That was HUGE! No this happens a lot. It's much ado
about Nothing.

------
injekt
This is a really terrible article. "iOS 6 is a disaster, but it's not just
maps.. it's also maps and maps and maps". Seriously? The contents of this
article constitutes a "disaster"?

------
islon
Is iOS 6 really a disaster (honest question)? Isn't it selling like hot pie?
The general layman is really annoyed by theses problems? Does anyone have
numbers?

------
youngtaff
It's not just maps there seems to be bits of iOS6 that just haven't be
designed e.g. the sharing options in Safari -
<https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A3QbcieCYAEvN7D.jpg:large>

In iPhoto the print icon is actually in color.

------
joeblau
I love this post as the line for the new iPhone at the SF Apple Store is
wrapped up Stockton, down Ellis, all the way to Powell

